# Earliest Steelhead



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

What is the earliest you've caught a steelhead in a harbor area like Fairport?
And earliest in a river?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

OptOutside440 said:


> What is the earliest you've caught a steelhead in a harbor area like Fairport?
> And earliest in a river?


Typically on the last couple weeks of September I'll stretch out the ol' waders if there is any decent flow on our rivers. Maybe 5 years back I hooked a fresh one somewhere around the 20th of September.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

September 4th in a trib. out east. Watched a lot of fish run shallow riffles in the middle of a blue bird day. Can't say I ever got sunburn steelhead fishing before that day.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

September 12th a few years ago North Chagrin Reservation.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Last weekend in September I start to head up north to fairport/short pier/litehouse/soccer fields. I e caught silver a little earlier though. 

Don.


----------



## Ttrout (Jan 14, 2015)

I've caught them as early as end of August in harbors all depends on temp and wind direction but typically by mid September I can catch pretty consistent in lower rivers/harbors. Some rivers fish way earlier than others😉


----------

